# How best to carry, load/unload Jotul 4 into/out of SUV?



## chaski (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi....am new member and about-to-be newbie owner of a Jotul 4.
We're buying a Jotul 4 Combifire and picking it up in OH on our drive to WV. Driving a Toyota RAV4. This thing weighs 296# and seems unwieldly. Worry about the tailgate not supporting such weight AND the inside of the cargo space....so...are having second thoughts about it.

Are parts removable to lighten the load? Has anyone had experience moving this stove and can offer advice? Is there a right way/wrong way to handle this?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## pen (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd consider a piece of plywood under the stove in the back of the suv for protection. That and some ramps (the longer the better, just need to be sturdy) and a couple of guys, you should be able to slide the stove and plywood in or out w/out much trouble.

My uncle and I moved my 400 some odd pound wood stove out the back of my truck by simply walking down some 8 foot oak planks.

Get 4 guys around and you should be able to do whatever you need with that stove an extra helper to hold ramps or whatever never hurts either. Get a case a beer (to be opened after the job is done) and make it a few hours of fun for you and a couple of buddies.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 24, 2013)

I think you're over-thinking this. It's 300 lb. The weight of one average fat man, or two middle school kids.

Get some 1/4" masonite or plywood to protect your vehicle, and something to use as a ramp, even if it's just a piece of 2 x 10. You won't have much trouble walking a stove that size down the ramp with two men. Have someone position a dolly at the bottom of the ramp, so you can transition straight onto it.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jun 24, 2013)

Take out  any removable parts and 2 men will be able to move this, take your time and you will be all right. Mine was heavy but we did the same and all was good......gl


----------



## pyroholic (Jun 25, 2013)

I would hope that even a RAV4 could handle 300lbs extra.  One thing to consider is that it sounds like the stove pick up may be a detour while on vacation.  If you already have extra passengers and vacation gear you may already have a fairly loaded vehicle for something that small.  Eyes on the gauges and go get that heater.


----------



## chaski (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the great ideas--remove parts, plywood, long ramp to slide it up and down, dolly to catch it when unloading, manpower, beer. Piece of cake. Yes, tend to over-think, but like to be prepared, especially since will need to have this stuff with when we get to pick-up place. Taking Jotul to its new home...has whole cargo area + flattened back seats to itself other than a suitcase and box of tools so won't exceed weight limits.


----------



## pen (Jun 25, 2013)

Being prepared is smart.

Let us know how you make out.

pen


----------

